# Kitchen eater 3/4hp



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

I purchased a 3/4 hp kitchen eater disposer for truck stock at a steal price. 
Reviews, comments, etc...


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Qball415 said:


> I purchased a 3/4 hp kitchen eater disposer for truck stock at a steal price.
> Reviews, comments, etc...


Never heard of them.. better than ISE or its re badged??


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Idk never used before walkin into supply house and were being advertised at good price so going to give a shot.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Qball415 said:


> Idk never used before walkin into supply house and were being advertised at good price so going to give a shot.


 That's your supply house??????


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

The pic kinda has a Kenmore look to it.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> The pic kinda has a Kenmore look to it.


And..who make Kenmore??


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> That's your supply house??????


Standard plumbing supply.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

It def looks cheap to me, it does not look like one of the Emerson brands like ISE. Looks like a whirl away with an Emerson type locking flange.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Love how it says "garbage disposer".

That's funny. It's a freaking food waste grinder.


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

I personally think all garbage disposals are crap because people think they can get rid of just about anything down them. Not to mention they don't run enough water when using them.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

AWWGH said:


> I personally think all garbage disposals are crap because people think they can get rid of just about anything down them. Not to mention they don't run enough water when using them.


 Not all of them... just the low end ones... and I do agree that they don't run enough water in while running... so its suppose to be hot or cold water while using it???


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

What is the true name for this appliance? 

Disposer or Disposal.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Qball415 said:


> What is the true name for this appliance?
> 
> Disposer or Disposal.


 Spoon eater


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Qball415 said:


> What is the true name for this appliance?
> 
> Disposer or Disposal.


Garburetor.











Paul


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

AWWGH said:


> I personally think all garbage disposals are crap because people think they can get rid of just about anything down them. Not to mention they don't run enough water when using them.



I think they are great for all the reasons above. Not for my house of course but for the general populace they are great.:laughing:


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

DesertOkie said:


> I think they are great for all the reasons above. Not for my house of course but for the general populace they are great.:laughing:


I'm not really set up for drain cleaning so not my cup of tea. When i get years of mush build up it makes me cranky.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Qball415 said:


> What is the true name for this appliance?
> 
> Disposer or Disposal.


Macerator.


----------



## smoldrn (Oct 4, 2010)

I call it a money maker. I think every sink I've snaked had a disposal.


----------



## Keefer w (Jan 26, 2012)

Widdershins said:


> Macerator.


Food waste disposer. Garbage goes in a can. Not down a drain


----------

